# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Lage rugpijnen oorzaak van evenwichtsstoornissen

## FRANCOIS580

*(Lage) rugpijnen en evenwichtstoornissen verstoren het leven van vele landgenoten. Tussen beide 'welvaartsziekten' bestaat een groter verband dan je wel zou denken. Inderdaad, uit recent wetenschapplijk onderzoek blijkt nu dat er een direct verband bestaat tussen lage rugpijnen en evenwichtsstoornissen. Daarnaast bleek uit dit onderzoek dat, hoe groter de pijn waarmee deze ruglijders geconfronteerd worden, hoe wankeler ze op hun benen staan. Wat kun je zélf doen om dergelijke evenwichtsstoornissen als gevolg van lage rugpijn toch te voorkomen?* 



(Francois580)


Volgens het onderzoeksteam werd al eerder aangetoond dat er wel degelijk een verband bestaat tussen lage rugpijn en evenwichtsstoornissen. Het is nu met het wetenschappelijk onderzoek dat in Amerika werd uitgevoerd, dat een lineair verband werd aangetoond tussen beiden. 
Hoe meer pijn de ruglijders doorstaan, hoe meer ze uit hun evenwicht raken hoe en wankeler ze op hun benen staan. Gelukkig is ook het omgekeerde waar. Als de pijn door een aangepaste behandeling vermindert, verdwijnen op termijn ook de evenwichtsstoornissen. 


*Zenuwstelsel controleren je spieren*


Het is ondertussen duidelijk dat pijnsignalen inwerken op je zenuwstelsel, dat op zijn beurt verantwoordelijk is voor de controle van je spieren. De pijn verminderen is voldoende voor het omgekeerde effect. Of deze pijnsignalen op langere termijn schade kan veroorzaken aan je hersenen, is nog niet duidelijk. Na enkele dagen had pijnvermindering ook een gunstig effect op het wankelen en op je evenwichtsstoornisen. Volgens de wetenschappers zijn de jongste onderzoeksresultaten vooral hoopgevend voor ouderen. Als pijn de oorzaak is van een minder goed evenwicht met vallen als resultaat, dan is het verzachten van de pijn een eenvoudige maar doeltreffende oplossing *.../...* 


Lees verder: http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com/201...rzaak-van.html

----------


## parfum

Ik lijd al vele jaren aan rugpijn en lagerugpijn, ook mijn stuitje is gebroken.
Tevens lijd ik aan evenwichtstoornis en ziekte van meniere waardoor ik ook heel vaak erg duizelig ben. Ik ga elke week naar therapie en er wordt ook wel stroom opgezet, ik gebruik ook vaak een tenskastje. Kunt U mij vertellen wat ik nog meer aan pijnbestrijding kan doen om zo de duizeligheid te laten verdwijnen? Ik ben reuze benieuwd en sta open voor suggesties op dat gebied.

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Bedankt voor je reactie Parfum. Ik hoop je te kunnen helpen en morgen bijkomende informatie te bezorgen.

Groetjes,

Francois580

----------

